# Riding alone



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Do any of you ride alone? I just read the post on how many hours do you ride. I always think about going out when my husband has gone to dreamland (he works the midnight shift) but I'm too chicken to go alone. I guess I'm afraid of getting hurt and no one knowing where I am till the next day. We really don't have any neighbors who are around in the afternoons and the area I would be riding is pretty isolated. My horse is fine alone, I have taken her out but only when my husband is awake and knows where I'm going. 
Any other scaredy cats out there?


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Me! I'm a huge scaredy cat.  

I am way to chicken now. I used to go out to the barn and be there for HOURS by myself but I just totally changed my mind. I've only ridden alone once since I've changed barns and nothing happened, but I just don't feel comfortable. Even when I have my cellphone, told someone where I am, and how long I plan on being there, have a helmet, and I'm in the closed arena, I still feel unsafe.

I usually ride with my Mom or my barn manager Nancy will ride with me otherwise, I won't ride. Just groom or fuddle with sawdust.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

i ride alone most of the time and prefer it to


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I never go on trails alone, but sometimes I'll ride in the arena alone (of course someone is nearby though!).  
It does give me & my horse concentration & is pretty nice too!


----------



## Fox Hollow Deb (Jun 22, 2008)

I always ride alone. I find I feel more in tune with my horse, and I enjoy our time more. I just can't get coordinated to meet with friends, I dn't have a trailer to travel to some other location. 

Start off with very short rides that you will be comfortable with. Take a cell phone, let someone know where you riding even on short rides. Even if my husband is not home, I leave a note with where I'm going and what time I left, just in case I don't come back ;-).

Any time you truly are scared, don't go out. Try again some other day. Mix it up, ride with a friend one day and alone the next. And it doesn't have to be hours-long. I ride before work so most of my rides are less than 1/2 hour. It's getting out that's important, not the duration.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I ride alone a good deal of the time. Since it is difficult to find a riding partner for weekday mornings, it's become a necessity. The cost of fuel has also kept me from trailering out to the trails as much as I used to.

Fortunately I have some pretty decent trails that are accessible from my farm. I always ride with a cell phone just in case.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I wouldn't say you are a "scardy cat" but making an intelligent decision about your safety. No rider should ever be getting on a horse when there is no one around. But reality is if most of us rode only when there are people around, we would never ride.

You're concern about riding alone is very well founded. Of all people I would know that. Have picked a countless amount of riders who had had a serious fall requiring medical attention but were not found for hours afterwards simply because they went out on their own.

I can only give you a few tips:
1)Make sure that at least one person is aware you are going out riding. Make sure they know where you are going and a general idea as to how long you are going to be gone.
2)Take a working cell phone. No guarantees that you will be able to use if something happens, but if you are able to reach for it, you have one available
3)Have emergency directions to your home. Regardless of whether or not you are riding at home or not. You will be surprised how quickly simple information you have know all your life, can slip and be forgotten in the situation of an emergency.
4)I recommend getting yourself a medical armband and wearing when leaving the house. This information can give us VITAL information about your health as well as all your emergency contacts.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Good tips M2G especially carrying some emergency info. I think I'll make up an I.C.E. and stick it in my helmet. Because of information learned from this forum I now carry a first aid kit in my car glove box marked with a big black I.C.E on it for emergency response folks in case I am in a wreck.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Good tips M2G especially carrying some emergency info. I think I'll make up an I.C.E. and stick it in my helmet. Because of information learned from this forum I now carry a first aid kit in my car glove box marked with a big black I.C.E on it for emergency response folks in case I am in a wreck.


http://www.equestrienne.com.au/images/861700.jpeg


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Sometimes I do, but I really prefer having someone there. One I feel safer and two, then there's someone to talk to, um, well someone who will talk back anyway. I can talk to Duke all I want but he still won't talk back. However, if I'm on a strange horse or a young horse then I almost never go by myself


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

[quote="My2Geldings
http://www.equestrienne.com.au/images/861700.jpeg[/quote]

cool thanks


----------



## horsejumper123 (Jul 9, 2008)

I ride alone for a couple of reasons. One i have only one horse lol. and two im the only one that rides in my family. Plus i dont live isaloted. we have neighbors very close. its kind of nice, and not nice but i like it. 
I just ride in my yard. She has her space for her pasture, and riding areana, a riding barn, and a barn for her to go in. 
Plus someone lets me go into there field, and other places. so i have lots of places to go into. i have never been on a trail lol. We dont really have any. But they are putting one in for bikes, and walkers lol i will use that! 
I dont feel safe with my horse at all right now. she doesnt listen so i need to do some ground work in the pen.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

horsejumper123 said:


> I dont feel safe with my horse at all right now. she doesnt listen so i need to do some ground work in the pen.


I know how you feel  Vida is the first horse I feel comfortable leaving the pasture or round pen without another horse with us. We have 4 horses so I'm pretty lucky she never gets herd bound.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I always ride by myself, no one to judge you..


----------



## horsejumper123 (Jul 9, 2008)

ha ha i cant wait for the day i can leave the round pen in peace!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I occassionally ride alone. But with 4 horses needing exercise, I try to fill the saddles if I can. If my daughter don't want to come, then I get a neighbor or friend. Not because I'm afraid to ride alone, but because I need to exercise all 4 horses.

Often in the fall for hunting season, I often ride into camp by myself. Sometimes my friends have arrived earlier than I and sometimes they come a day or two later. And we of course usually split up and hunt by ourselves during the day, So I am riding by myself a lot during the hunt. So it's good to ride alone during the summer to teach the horses that it's OK to be alone and not be herd bound.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeap almost always. i have riden with others pleanty aswell. But my horse was one to get over excited with other horses so it was tecnically easier to ride on my own, that and in my town i was very limited as far as decent people to ride with goes.


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

I usually end up riding alone.
I bring my cell with my, just in case and usually let someone know where I'm going.

I actually really LOVE riding alone though. 
There's no one to bother me. Just me and my mare. Everythings so quiet and relaxing.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> Do any of you ride alone?


Yes, I do. The reason is it's nearly impossible to schedule something with other people (I work till late on weekdays, and most people are busy on weekends). I wish to ride with someone (and occasionally I do), but it's just too tough to manage...


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I typically ride alone, usually because most others I know don't like riding along the roads or don't feel their horses are road safe.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

I would say it's 50/50 for me.

I love the rides Willy and I have alone. They remind of what an awesome horse he is because I focus so much more on him when we aren't riding with someone else. I usually take my cell with me (it's broken right now-oops), and Aaron always knows when I'm out riding.

I love riding with others though. We can pack a lunch and chat, and make jokes about our horses, and I love having more horse personalities around. Great bonding happens out on the trail too! People love to ride with Willy because he can always take the lead if a horse is being spooky. He's so brave 
:wink: 



> actually really LOVE riding alone though.
> There's no one to bother me. Just me and my mare. Everythings so quiet and relaxing.


Same for me- 'cept Willy's a gelding


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

*I concur with everyone. It's so hard to coordinate with others when it comes to riding. People are so busy these days. My son just turned 18, so I don't really have any ties at home. Hotdish in the 'fridge, a note to him that I'm riding, and my cell phone and emergency pouch attatched to my belt loop. And when I ride alone, I can sing without damaging anyone's ears.*


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Nine said:


> * can sing without damaging anyone's ears.*


He-he! I do it too sometime... :lol: Even in ring (by myself). My paint loves to listen.


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

*The best riding songs are by Gene Autry. And Bill Staines.*


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Horseback riding is such a difficult sport because a lot of time you are the only to actually ride a horse in your family. A lot of the time people are not at home or around when you get the chance to go ride, so again you end up alone.
I started boarding (for the first time again in years)at the beginning of the year. It's a barn where there is usually always one other person around. I quickly learned the schedule as when people are around so I can really time it according to whether or not I want to have people around.
Technically speaking it is always safer to have someone there, you just need to take all the precautions you can when you have no other option but to ride alone.


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

*M2G, Your gelding is absolutely beautiful. You both look very stylish. He must be Freisien. What is his temperment like? I heard one woman say they were very strong on the reins and her arms were sore a lot. What do you think? Sounded like a training/habit trouble to me, but I've never seen a Freisien outside of pictures. Nine*


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I never trail ride or ride in the field alone (it's a tad boring without someone else IMO). I will occasionally ride in the arena alone, but I never jump *anything* without someone around. Lucky for me my mom rides and loves being around horses... though, when someone else is there I just get dropped off at my barn while my mom rides her horse (our horses are kept at different barns because we have different trainers).

We have a nice arrangement.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I pretty much grew up riding alone and still like it that way today. Even though I now board, it isnt too often that anyone else is there or as Im finishing up some will come to ride. I dont worry too much since her place is totally fenced in and if I do go to ride out on the road I have a cell phone if need be and there are quite a few houses around there... my horse would probably just run back to the barn if she ever dumped me. But I dont usually ride on the road too much.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*Riding alone?*

It depends on the day, but usually I go riding by myself. I find it more relaxing and I bond more with my horse. Plus, it gives my horse a chance to get used to going alone and dealing with the situation without other horses being there to distract them. I think it makes better trail horses out of them if they have to learn to depend on the rider instead of other horses all the time. 8) Plus, since I ride alot after school my sister can't always go with me so I am used to going alone.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

I am almost always alone when I ride. On a normal day I squeeze in riding time whenever I can, and that usually is not very predictable, as I have to work around my client's schedules. Hubby works early day shift now, so maybe I'll be able to get some evening rides in while he babysits this fall? But I generally prefer to be alone anyways. I like the occasional social ride, or if hubby has time to come as well that's even better, but overall, I would rather be alone and not feel obligated to talk and be able to really enjoy my horse.


----------



## Equine_Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

I ride alone too. I trust my horse completely and we've been together for 14 years. I know she'll take care of me. But I always stick to well marked trails and I make sure my husband knows which trail I'm taking and if I tell him a trail I never change my mind. I also always park in the same location. I've been riding by myself for years and never had any problems. It's very relaxing and very spiritual to me to be able to just enjoy my horse and my freedom. Being a stay at home Mom I rarely get to feel freedom!!


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

If I didn't ride alone, I'd almost never get to ride. I prefer it, anyway. I ride with a cellphone. When I ride on property, it's not a problem because there's only so many places I could be if someone had to look for me. When I ride off property, I leave a note at the barn about where I went and at what time.

I always read to keep my cell and emergency info on my person not my saddle, but I recently caught a couple runaways, fully tacked up, and luckily the guy had his cellphone number in his saddlebags, so I called and he came and fetched his steed! So keep emergency info both places--on you and on the horse!


----------



## GallopingGrape (Jul 11, 2008)

I always ride alone, but I have my cell phone attached to me via http://gallopinggrape.com/cellphoneholder.aspx so If I'm thrown I stilll have my phone. I also carry ID, water and ID on my horse in case we get separated. I've been riding alone on over 800 acres for 7 years and haven't had a single serious incident. I've been tossed a few times, but my horse never left me and I was never seroiusly hurt.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I guess thats what 911 is for  I couldn't call my husband since he wouldn't wake up (day sleeper). Most other family is too far away and I only have one neighbor who isn't home much. We pretty much have a good signal everwhere we ride so taking the cell may get me out there alone more. I don't usually carry one, its my husbands so I just need to locate it :lol:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Concerning cell phones, I had a candy bar cell phone (the kind that is not a flip) and took a spill. I landed on the phone and broke the screen leaving the phone useless.

I now have the Apple iphone but bought a cheap flip phone to use when I ride. I just take the sim card from the iphone and put it into the other phone. I'm also careful as to where I keep the phone so that landing on it is not an issue.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

mell said:


> i ride alone most of the time and prefer it to


Me too, I just wander for hours. I wanted to ride in the morning before an afternoon exam, but mum wouldnt let me because she knew I would disappear for hours and miss the exam :lol:


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

For the most part, I ride a lone. I tell my hubby and or someone else the general direction that I'm in and keep my cell on. There are some areas that my cell has no service. I do try to keep my truck and trailer parked in a viewable area so I could be found easier (if need be)
I have to admitt that I do take a lot of risks when I ride in the areas that I ride. It is very romote and not really trails, I'm known to blaze a few of my own. (I ride in open BLM land and some of the areas no man has traveled)


----------



## VAHorseGurl (Jul 22, 2008)

I grew up riding alone, mostly trails and always in an English saddle. BUT, there was always someone at the barn I grew up at and they always knew I was leaving. 

Now that I'm an adult horse owner, I am cautious about riding by myself. But Pete and I do actually go out in an open field by the barn for a little one on one time. We aren't ready for the trails yet in our area, but I see no reason why I wouldn't ride alone with Pete and just let folks know where I'm going and how long I intend to stay out. 

I don't see you as a frady cat, just a wise adult.  

~Kerri & Pete


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I forgot to mention in a previous post that I have a little leather pouch attached to my saddle. Inside the pouch is a note with my name, cell phone, and home phone numbers in it. The note also says where I started my ride from (assuming I had to trailer there). Finally it says that "if you are reading this it means that my horse was loose and you caught him. It also means that I am out on the trails without him and may be hurt. Please try calling my cell and if I don't answer, act accordingly."


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

most of the time i ride alone - just yesterday, i loaded up Justin and we went to Kennesaw Mountain to ride...it was just the two of us for 6 hours 

when i ride alone (esp. if i trailer somewhere) i always let someone know where i'm going, have my cellphone, a compass, my ID, and a hoofpick


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm a loner, too, because there's nobody else in my family who rides. I only go when my husband is home, though and I always have my cell phone because once last fall I went out while my he was away at the lake with our girls. Stella spooked at something and I ended up in the middle of the road. Luckily I was only a quarter of a mile away. Stella just trotted back home and waited for me in the driveway. I only ride in fields or on quiet roads and tell my family the general area I'll be in just in case Stella comes back without me. :? Sometimes I wish I had someone else to talk to though.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

iridehorses said:


> I forgot to mention in a previous post that I have a little leather pouch attached to my saddle. Inside the pouch is a note with my name, cell phone, and home phone numbers in it. The note also says where I started my ride from (assuming I had to trailer there). Finally it says that "if you are reading this it means that my horse was loose and you caught him. It also means that I am out on the trails without him and may be hurt. Please try calling my cell and if I don't answer, act accordingly."


Excellent idea!


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> I forgot to mention in a previous post that I have a little leather pouch attached to my saddle. Inside the pouch is a note with my name, cell phone, and home phone numbers in it. The note also says where I started my ride from (assuming I had to trailer there). Finally it says that "if you are reading this it means that my horse was loose and you caught him. It also means that I am out on the trails without him and may be hurt. Please try calling my cell and if I don't answer, act accordingly."




This is a very good idea.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd like to ride alone soon. I don't think I'll have too big of a problem with it. There really aren't any "isolated" trails. The trails are pretty much running through farms and villages. Unless you go to one of the mountains, you can almost ALWAYS be sure to have at least SOMEONE in the close vicinity. So I'm not too worried about stuff. Once while riding my bike I had taken a spill, and someone immidiately ran over (someone I didn't know and someone who I had no idea was nearby)

And where I would be riding is a lot closer to people than during that time. So I'm not worried at all. 

And I always have my cell phone when I ride, and I always ride with a helmet (it's not required here, but I do). Since it's such a small town, almost anyone can get a hold of my parents easily...


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll take Koda out alone but only around the 'block'. Where I board is located on a dirt road loop that takes about 45 min to walk, unless you take the short cut and then it's 30 min. I'll take him to the out door arena down the road too but just don't think it's safe to take him on the trails alone. To easy to have an accident and you never know when the rainbow colors in his head will make him spook! hahaha! He's not as bad as he used to be but why take the chance. I'm 30 years old, he is my first horse, and I've had him not quite a year. Just riding him around the yard makes me happy.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Maureen and I put most of our trail miles on together, but working third shift I wake up in the middle of the night and about 3:00 or 4:00 I head outside and tack Sassyfras up in the dark by lantern light, and go for short rides to watch the sun come up. then call Maureen about 6:30 to wake her up and join me. :lol: this was how I started the day yesterday..here are a couple pics.


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Very nice pics Barbarosa


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes and Maureen (me) is usually very grumpy as she stumbles out to the rising sun and saddles up her horse. :lol: Wouldn't have it any other way though.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

There is something neat about watching the sunrise.

Early morning on the San Rafael Swell, I had parked near a pond and slept on a cot. Just before sun up, a band of wild mustangs ran in for a drink. The rumble of their running woke me. Of course I wouldn't have slept much longer as the soon would have soon hit me and I'd been wide awake.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Simply beautiful...Perhaps thats part of why you've made it together so long... :wink:


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

I love to ride alone but have to be careful that I don't get too far into "no man's land" ie- lack of cell phone connection. Plus, I always take the Garmin GPS, let my hubby know which mountain trail I am riding, wear reflective gear, carry my phone in my pocket and carry equipment for the weather and emergencies. Unfortunately, I have to ride alone during the week while my kids are at school and husband at work or I wouldn't get much saddle time and the horses would not stay in the necessary condition. I often take our other horse with us on the lead line. Does that mean we are not really alone?:wink:
Knock on wood, my mare and I have had a great time without any problems.
Riding in the Swiss alps!


----------



## servinator (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a real problem in this area because I won't go out alone, but I can't seem to find enough experienced riders to go with me. My horses require intermediate riders as the are, shall we say, "spunky" :!: I get bored working in the ring, so I don't ride as much as I should - it always makes me feel guilty that I don't put enough time in the saddle.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

I have had to work really hard over the past year to get over my overall FEAR of going out alone. A person has so many responsibiities in life that that halo of "what would happen if I had an accident" is always looming above. Kids, activities and taxi services, farm work, house work, homework, family time and husband. Besides, I think when I turned 50 I had to realize that the days of feeling like I could handle anything that comes along are pretty much over (atleast for me). I have a little plaque in my barn that sums up my riding goal...."The art of riding is keeping a horse between you and the ground". I can't attribute who said it but I sure use it as my daily motto whether doing arena exercises or riding outside.
One of the ways that helped me get over my fear was just going a bit further every day and keeping it really positive for me and my horse. There have been many times I have gotten off and walked but we have done it together and I am feeling much more confident thse days.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

i have been out alone alot...and i have ridden alone at night...even at one in the morning before..but that was my get-a-way when things got tuff for a while..just me n Jet...sometimes i would ride out to the back meadow and lay on him while he grazed...i love it!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone for replying. Really great answers. Makes me feel like a scardy cat for not going out sooner :wink: I promise I will go it alone more often....with the cell phone.


----------



## summerswave101 (Oct 20, 2008)

ridin alone can be great bonding time between your horse and you, but i do know where you are coming from, my mare is skiddish so i'd prefer to be in a crowd, lol but i have a downfall...she soesnt like other mares...at all lol so i would have to be with a group of geldings, so i choke it up most of the time...gives you thinkin time, what time of day do you usually ride alone at?? when your husband is at work?


----------



## jazziesduet (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, Vidaloco. I ride alone all the time. Trail riding is good bonding time for your horse. And since I ride alone a lot my horse and I are tighter than a fat guy in spandex...! So if you are scared bring a walkie talkie or a cell phone (put on silent!). So if you do get hurt or lost you can call somebody. And always bring supplies, like food and water (and toliet paper-the world is your litter box!)! Haha just kidding but yea, just make it seem like you are going camping


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Fat guy in spandex :lol: mental pictures....oh my
My husband works the graveyard shift so he sleeps in the afternoons. When we ride its always when he gets home from work in the mornings. 
There are times I want to go in the afternoon but its when he sleeps so there may be no getting ahold of him via cell phone (no way he wakes up once hes out :lol 
I think I would be better off with 911


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

Until my horse and I moved to South Carolina when my husband and I were married I'd almost always ridden alone. I had a few friends that I used to trailer over to to go riding with sometimes on the weekends, but the majority of my ride time was just me and the horse. Even now when I go on trails I usually go alone. I do ride with other people A LOT more now though. Before I never had access to an arena so all of my riding was done on the trails. Now I do and the barn owner often helps me when I'm working Cope in there. It really is a completely different world and I can't complain at how a little bit of focused arena work really has made him 100% better on the trails. I still prefer to ride alone though...it's my time to balance myself and my life.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

if i only rode in company i would pretty much never get to ride =(


----------



## g8ted4me (Sep 3, 2008)

I really enjoy riding by myself sometimes and almost consider it a treat at times. Just a nice and quiet time to enjoy the outdoors with my horse. A time to ponder anything that I feel is necessary at the time. 
I really do enjoy riding with others but sometimes just like the special time of being with my horse alone. 
I always carry my cell phone and let others know where I am going and normally call and check in when I am leaving, ect.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

When I was a kid my mom would drop me off at the barn for hours and I would always go on trails alone but as I got older I useally wait till my BF gets off work then we go out together it's nice. sometimes I go out alone but not on trails now that I think about it it would probley be boring alone now. (for me anyways)


----------



## Reese2007 (Nov 23, 2008)

I ride alone, but someone has to be home when I ride. It's kind of a house rule. If no one's home, no one rides. I can still do ground work and play with my horses, but no riding. It can get aggravating at times since no one is really ever home except when it gets dark, but it's safer that way.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*I use to ride alone all the time because I kept my horses on my property with mom and I was the only horsey person where I lived. I would go out o trail rides for hours alone but always had to have my cell on me. I keep my horse at my friends place now and they prefer me to ride when someone is around so I work on showmanship if they are not home when I arrive or something like that.*


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I ride alone all the time. I love it. I do worry about what would happen if I got thrown or got hurt and Im alone but I kind of push that worry aside and trust that everything will be fine. Start out small and work up though just like everything else.


----------



## babyruth1984 (Dec 15, 2008)

eventually I'd love to beable to go alone, but with being a new horse owner and everything I don't think it would be a good idea. Plus my girl has been very stubborn the two times we have gone out with the group, I can only imagine what would have happened if no one was there. But maybe one day we'll both trust each other enough to go alone. I did find that I like being in the back of the group to ride kinda by myself, that's when it hit me I was riding my own horse!!! Then it really hit me sunday when she refused to go across the creeks and started bucking and tried kicking people. Naughty horse.


----------



## LadyAshen (Dec 20, 2008)

The last time an acquaintance of mine rode alone, he was dragged all over the place.

Broke several ribs and was hospitalized a week. I never ride alone.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

im happy to ride alone. i always take my mobile (cell) phone with me for if anything happens. i really like to go out alone sometimes. its a good chance to just chill out and have a chat with my horse  i think with vida you would be fine


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

i have ridden on trails many times alone, but much prefer to go out with somebody else!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I prefer to ride alone for hours on end, but since my best friends ride horses and live near me, they usually go with me... or one of them does... I wish I could ride alone more often, really...


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

I Have no choice. I dont go to a barn or stables i have my own land and no-one has a horse at me house so to reach my friends that have horses i have to ride on my own everytime i ride for about a mile and a half there and back to my house.

To be honest i enjoy riding on my own. i have to focus more and i get to connect with my pony. personally i aint botherd about riding on my own i dont really get scared and i have fallen off riding out on my own but its never botherd me  guess i fall so much it doesnt bother me 



xx


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

shona&Fizzi said:


> i have fallen off riding out on my own but its never botherd me  guess i fall so much it doesnt bother me
> 
> 
> 
> xx


:lol:You must be young enough to bounce, I go splat when I fall off these days :lol:


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

It really depends for me. If it's pouring outside and I'm riding indoors, I prefer to ride with someone else. I just feel better off that way.
However, if it's warm and the doors are open letting in a nice breeze, I feel comfortable and prefer to ride alone.

Just depends... :wink:


----------



## TrailRider21 (Dec 27, 2008)

For me it depends on which horse I'm riding. If it's my usual trail horse, then no problems riding alone. If it's one of the younger ones I'll either ride with someone, or let somebody know where I'm riding & when I should be back...in case the horse comes home without me


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

i love riding by myself, it gives me time to spend with my horse.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Do any of you ride alone? I just read the post on how many hours do you ride. I always think about going out when my husband has gone to dreamland (he works the midnight shift) but I'm too chicken to go alone. I guess I'm afraid of getting hurt and no one knowing where I am till the next day. We really don't have any neighbors who are around in the afternoons and the area I would be riding is pretty isolated. My horse is fine alone, I have taken her out but only when my husband is awake and knows where I'm going.
> Any other scaredy cats out there?


You never ride alone, horses are people too, duh.


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

I went out for the first time today alone with Bean. It was fantastic. Of course I wore a helmet, and told the boyfriend where I was riding and when I should be back. We rode all over the BLM land across from my stables. At first he didnt want to leave sight of the barn and we had to do a lot of circles to get him to go the directions I wanted, but after some encouragement it was so fun. You have to be so much more alert when you are by yourself and I saw so much more things than when I am with the group!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

*Hmm...*

*I'm not exactly scared to go out riding on my own, I just like company, that's all.*

*Well, sometimes I like company.*

*I usually like to just clear my head and relax, hehe.*

*But I have to have someone with me when I ride Chase, because she's a bit gone in the head, and has a tendancy to buck, rear and bolt. But she's been pretty good, I just don't think she's going to be the little angel she makes out to be when I start riding her again once I have lost a bit of weight.*

*The only thing I have to worry about is the canal, motorbikes and chavs.*​


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I prefer riding alone than being with people, then again I always have a cell phone on me, usually on vibrate, and I always make sure people know where I'm going, if I'm headed away from the barn.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

shmurmer4 said:


> You never ride alone, horses are people too, duh.


True, and I do talk to my mare every day. She hasn't figured out how to dial a cell phone or go home and bark like lassie and tell someone I have fallen down the well :lol:


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> True, and I do talk to my mare every day. She hasn't figured out how to dial a cell phone or go home and bark like lassie and tell someone I have fallen down the well :lol:


Awww Vida....methinks you worry too much! :wink:
I have no choice but to ride alone. I love it! You can set your own pace...be 'one' with nature...and enjoy your ride like no other time! 
Besides...if you announce before you leave that you will be out riding alone...hubby would hear the phone. That's the way it works here....:shock:


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Not sure what your climate is but I would suggest not riding alone if the weather is too cold. I go alone in the summer only. That way if something does happen I can wait without risking hypothermia.


----------



## somersetfarms (Jan 6, 2009)

I ride alone about 90% of the time. My hubby doesn't ride and we are new to this area. I need to find some riding partners, but in the mean time I just let my husband know where I'm going, approx. how long it will take, and if I'm not home within a reasonable time (or if the horse returns without me) he'll come looking for me. I do take a cell phone with me, but it doesn't work in most of the places I ride.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

TrailRider21 said:


> For me it depends on which horse I'm riding. If it's my usual trail horse, then no problems riding alone. If it's one of the younger ones I'll either ride with someone, or let somebody know where I'm riding & when I should be back...in case the horse comes home without me


:lol:...have had that happen once.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I ride by myself about 75% of the time. I find it way more relaxing and find it easier to bond with my horse. Ususally I wean my green horses from riding with a group to riding in pairs and then riding alone. It is good for them, for the experience. I always take a dog with me and a cell phone.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Working in the field where I would be the one coming out to pick you up I can't emphasize enough asking to ride only where you know you will be able to give directions as to how to get to you. I have to be able to find you without sending the whole fire department out. 
Have a working cell phone AND try to wear medical information somewhere on your person. If I find you unconscious your pertinent medical history is something I will want to know.

And last but not least make sure someone is aware you are heading out and when to expect you back at the barn.


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

I only ride in lessons, so I don't have an option. Maybe one day though.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

i dont have a choice on weather i ride alone or not. i have NO ONE to ride with! i would much prefer to ride with someone else! there are some amazing trails close by where i live (the bush, the open paddock or the rainforrest!) but i am too scared of the stupid things like what might jump out of the bush! there could be crazy dogs about, protective animal mothers or some crazy guy waiting for someone to go past! I just ride along the road unless there is someone with me. if i go into the trails alone i usually end up freaking out which makes my horse get all jumpy which freaks me out even more cause i think he is jumping at something in the bush so we end up just bolting home!
that was a long story! LOL!


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

i ride alone all the time bc i dont have anyone to ride with. i ride trails mainly without a worry bc i know the way home and i will head that way if anything happens. when im riding a trouble horse or young horse i will wait and ride only when someone is home. oh and i carry my cell phone also.


----------



## Goosen (Dec 28, 2008)

I ride with someone most of the time. My friend, my trainer, or even just having my dad there passes. For a while I thought that this rule was pretty stupid (my trainer came up with it) until last Thursday.

It was in an indoor arena and Clyde got his throatlatch stuck on a letter of the arena. He didn't notice, but I couldn't personally get it off. My trainer was there and had to help get it off. With him, if you dismount suddenly he'll freak.

But on the trails, I suppose it's the same way. My friend's horse Charley is very new to trail riding and we don't know what he spooks at yet. So if a dog were to come by and he spooked, my friend would (chances are) fall off and who knows where Charley would go. That would be a terrible thing...o.o


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I ride alone during the week, unless I have a friend join me. I have a bell on my saddle to let all the scary wild animals I'm coming! Gives me a false sense of security  . During the weekends I ride with my trailriding club is there is a ride scheduled, if there isn't one, I ride alone. Don't bring a cell phone, no signals out there, but I leave a note of approximately where I'll be in case the horse comes home without me!


----------



## Flexion (Nov 28, 2008)

I would recommend *not *riding alone, because if something were to happen and you were unable to get help via say, cell phone, you could put yourself in a dangerous, maybe even fatal situation, such as if you fell off and landed on your head and fell into a coma.

Not to scare anyone, but I'd really hate for something like that to happen to you. :-(


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

HunterJumper22 said:


> I would recommend *not *riding alone, because if something were to happen and you were unable to get help via say, cell phone, you could put yourself in a dangerous, maybe even fatal situation, such as if you fell off and landed on your head and fell into a coma.
> 
> Not to scare anyone, but I'd really hate for something like that to happen to you. :-(


Oh my gosh, worse case scenario for sure :shock::lol:
My hubby would no way in a million years wake up if I called him (day sleeper) I would have to go the 911 route so good info from Cache. As soon as weather permits I think I'll start venturing out on my own more. You all make it sound like such lovely horse time.


----------



## Kim (Jan 23, 2009)

WOW everyone is so careful and safe, I now feel very ashamed and have resolved to be smarter. I get up before any one else, disapear for hours and hours, never tell anyone where i am going, no one in my family rides so no one even knows where to start looking if something happened. I gallop and jump, as well as riding bareback, cross highways with road trains and have never come off (TOUCH WOOD!!) or ever felt unsafe or nervous... I do never leave the house with out my mobile phone tho.

My horse is good and loves adventuring as much as i do. I have resolved to show at least my mother where i go riding. 

Thanks everyone for making me realise...


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

This was a good friend of mine. Who was riding an area that I frequently ride alone. It goes to show that things can happen even if you are riding a safe calm horse.


ANTELOPE ISLAND STATE PARK-- A 48-year-old Kaysville man who was injured while horseback riding on Antelope Island spent more than 13 hours on the ground before he was found. 

Rescuers found Kevin Criddle cold and hungry around 4 a.m. Wednesday near Gobbler's Knob on the west side of Antelope Island. 
He was flown by AirMed helicopter to University Medical Center in Salt Lake City, where he was listed in serious condition and suffering from hypothermia, a broken pelvis and internal injuries. 

Criddle underwent surgery Wednesday afternoon and is expected to be hospitalized at least a week, said his brother, Steven Criddle. 

Kevin Criddle owns four horses and visits Antelope Island, to which he has a season pass, at least once a week in the winter. On Tuesday, he drove to the island alone around 2 p.m. with Rose, a horse owned by a friend. 
About an hour later, while walking along the White Rock trail, the horse stepped into a mud hole, causing it to jerk and drop to its knees. Criddle was hurt in the process, tearing ligaments and breaking his pelvis. 
"It was the way he hit the saddle. He hit the saddle horn and rolled off the horse," Steve Criddle said. 

"He thought he could get himself back up after resting for a minute. The pain was so bad, he couldn't." 

Criddle's wife reported him missing after she woke up around midnight and realized he had not returned. 

Authorities dispatched a helicopter to search for Criddle after they found his truck and horse trailer on the island. The rescue chopper was unsuccessful in finding him, so around 2 a.m., a rescue team from the Davis County Sheriff's Office and Utah State Parks starting searching trails Criddle was known to frequent. 

They found him about two hours later. 

Criddle was dressed for the expected 90-minute ride, wearing only a turtleneck sweater and a light jacket. After nightfall and temperatures dropped, he tried to reach for the saddle blanket to keep warm, but couldn't move far enough to get it off the horse. 

"He tried to move his arms to get his circulation going to stay warm," Steve Criddle said. 

Davis County Sheriff's Capt. Kenny Payne said it was about 16 degrees during the night and that Criddle's hypothermia helped slow his blood flow, reducing the severity of his pelvic injuries. 

"If we hadn't found him when we did, it could have been a different outcome," Payne said. "It was a good rescue."


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

It's always good to be aware of the dangers of riding, alone or with someone else. Horse back riding is dangerous. You can say anything you want to justify or minimize your style of riding, or where and when you ride, but we all know or have heard of someone getting seriously or even fatally injured riding.

With that said, if we were totally honest with ourselves, we probably wouldn't ride at all, knowing all the dangers (yes even in an arena during a lesson) ! Life is life. It is meant to be enjoyed, calculated risks and all.
That's what I do. I suspect that's what we all do. :wink:


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I just started horse riding at my local horse riding stables and I don't think I would be able to go riding alone unless it was my own horse and I knew him/her very well. I would probaly take 3 cellphones just to be on the safe side -rolls eyes- Thats just me...


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Trail Rider magazine is doing a series about riding alone. It is informative. Mostly about pretty rugged backcountry riding but has good tips for any time you are riding alone. The series has been going on for a few months so not sure if you can see previous articles.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've been reading those articles Juniper, good stuff.
I finally did go for a ride by myself today. Just a short one maybe a mile or so but we did fine. She did have a bit of trouble when we got home. I have to come up into a ditch along the road then through the ditch to the driveway. The other horses are in the lot along the ditch. We're used to the baby's having running jumping bucking fits when we get home but not Fras too. Vida got a bit crow hop crazy right next to the road (no cars were coming thank god) but all in all it was a great ride. No barn/herd sourness, she seemed glad to be going out on her own.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is a prime example why you should be careful when going out. Never go alone especially when its not a simply trail ride down the road.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Ha I kept thinking, well if I fall off and I'm knocked unconscious at least I'm right here by the road right in front of my house and someone will be along pretty soon. 
She kept backing away from the lot and onto the road (scary) I don't think she is used to seeing Fras bucking and kicking. It all lasted about 15 seconds but seemed like longer since I was freaked about a car coming along at 60 mph


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I nearly always ride alone 
I like being out for hours, deciding the way as I go, bring a picnic and just be. My dad rides as well, but he's normally too busy to ride with me and here arn't anyone else I know with horses. I've put up a note to find someone to ride with once in a while and now we have a trailer so I can go visit a friend that lives out of riding-length and ride with her. But I'll still ride mostly alone.

Since I don't decide exactly where to go before I go, I can't tell anyone, bt I usually tell dad that I'm out riding and if I plan on a short or a long ride. And I have my cellphone and a helmet.


----------



## saltyabbey (Mar 29, 2008)

You could try little short rides first, leave a phone near your sleepy husband just incase, and if you get nervouse just hope off and walk. I enjoy riding by myself with my older horse, but worked a long time to build up our confidence on solo rides. we started out by going 100yards out and back until he would go calmly, by the end of the season we were cantering a 3mi course comfortably. now he is almost more relaxed on a solo ride then in a group cause he tends to feed off other nervous horses. good luck!


----------



## Go The Distance (Mar 23, 2009)

if i can find a buddy, its better.

i really ditest riding alone, because im training green horses. My 11 year old (just broken!) arabian gelding gets more spooky than usual when hes in the front of the line or by himself. An older girl at my barn dosent like when i ride by myself, either. 

if i have to, i will, its not a huge deal. i just dont cary my cell phone in my saddle bag when i do so. its no use on my horse thats running away!

darby and i have been out by our selves, hes very herd bound so im trying to fix that. i do join other groups to get him away from his buddies, and occasionally i will join friends of mine from neighboring barns that i run into on the trail.


----------

